# Hmm I wonder why!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I was watching Mickey this evening and he has been trying to push the feeding lid up on his tank! We put tape over it and we take it off when we feed him becouse I thought he might accidently jump out! Is he just doing that becouse he is bored?



Kayla


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Im thinkin since he got that new hat, he is ready to roll, did you get his new motorcycle?? is it parked where he can see it ? LOL No... id say he has learned where the food comes in and is just begging, those fish are smarter than we give them credit for, They absolutely know where the food comes from and who delivers it. But just in case, you might want to park his motorcycle where he cant see it *


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

He is a pesky little fellow. He is curious and wants to know what is on the other side probably. Bettas are very curious and you are right to close it so he cannot get out as they do jump if they want to get somewhere. Sometimes to their detrement. So just watch that one. He is not bored but investigating his new digs. He will eventually settle down a bit but he is young and kind of learning yet. Just realize that you will have to keep all openings closed around him.

It is like having the cupboard doors locked when you have a baby in the house. *r2


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hahahhahahah LOL!


----------

